# Dikembe Mutombo...



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

... has five emphatic blocked shots in the first quarter vs. New Jersey.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Why? 

Because he's an experienced 7'2 deflecting apprentice his whole career.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Midway through the 3rd, he has 8 now.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

:naughty:

9 blocks now with about 3 minutes left in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

It says hes played 19 minutes on the NBA courtside. 

9 blocks in 19 minutes


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Does it matter? Shaquille O'Neal had 15 blocks before.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Does it matter? Shaquille O'Neal had 15 blocks before.


So? David Robinson had 71 points before. Does it make anything less than that not special? Certaintly not.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Does it matter? Shaquille O'Neal had 15 blocks before.


Who cares? Elmore Smith had 17. So Shaq's accomplishment is completely meaningless, right?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

A game filled with blocks is impressive. Just because someone has had more in the history of the game doesnt mean you should just dismiss it.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> So? David Robinson had 71 points before. Does it make anything less than that not special? Certaintly not.


Actually yes, because it's impossible for any player to get 71 points while it's possible for an experienced blocker to get 10 blocks.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> 
> 
> Who cares? Elmore Smith had 17. So Shaq's accomplishment is completely meaningless, right?


Yes


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes


So I guess if you get 1 point or 50, it doesnt realy matter since your not going to be breaking any records right? Lets just abolish stats altogether.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> So I guess if you get 1 point or 50, it doesnt realy matter since your not going to be breaking any records right? Lets just abolish stats altogether.


Ok


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Actually yes, because it's impossible for any player to get 71 points while it's possible for an experienced blocker to get 10 blocks.


If its impossible to get 71, why has it been done many times? Go find the last time someone got 10 blocks. If Vince Carter had 50 points, you'd probably make a thread about it even though someone scoring 50 happens much more frequently than 10 blocks.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> If its impossible to get 71, why has it been done many times? Go find the last time someone got 10 blocks.


Ah, it seems like you didn't read between the lines. What if I said almost impossible for any player today to get 71? That's what I was really trying to say. 


> If Vince Carter had 50 points, you'd probably make a thread about it even though someone scoring 50 happens much more frequently than 10 blocks.


Nope because I don't make game threads or individual performance threads.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

What's that? 19 blocks in 9 minutes? WHOA!

jk

Yikes, Deke's almost earning his old monster salary this year.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Ok


Yep. That would make a whole lot of sence.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

he ended up with 10 blocks, 4 points and 5 rebounds


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> he ended up with 10 blocks, 4 points and 5 rebounds


Wow... he was only six points, five rebounds, and ten assists away from a quadruple double.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow... he was only six points, five rebounds, and ten assists away from a quadruple double.


EDIT- Do not insult other posters


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

damn give him da credit he deserves...i hate the knicks but glad mutumbo is doing well he has been a class act in the nba


----------



## Medvedenko4Life (Dec 29, 2003)

yea ur right...i hate most knicks.....except mutombo, houston, norris, and lampe


----------

